# Beerfest 2010



## brendo (14/12/09)

*




Beerfest 2010 



*

*
$1500 in prizes ... 2 great nights *​
The Melbourne Brewers are once again running Beerfest at Grand Ridge Brewery, Mirboo North, Victoria from *Friday 19th to Saturday 20th February 2010*. Entries close 12pm Saturday 13th February 2010.

There are 8 Categories, covering most Beer Styles (same range as last year). Full details of the comp can be found at www.beerfest.org.au. 

There are some great prizes on offer - including: 

- $500 for Champion beer of show;
- Champion Brewer - will have the opportunity to brew a batch of beer at a commercial brewery and the beer will be served on tap (further details to be confirmed shortly).

Entry fees are even better this year, with a discounted rate for members of recognised Vicbrew clubs ($8/entry) - just another reason to get involved with your local club. Independent brewers are $10/entry - same as last year and still great value.

_Judges & Stewards_

A call out for judges will go out soon, so keep an eye out and get involved. 

It really is a great weekend away, with plenty of social activities planned:

- 9 holes of golf on the Friday arvo 
- Spit roast/BBQ on Saturday night. 
- Sunday morning BBQ breakfast. 

All visitors welcome, come and sample the range of Grand Ridge microbrewed beers available on tap at the bar in the brewery-restaurant complex. The bar also features a gallery from where operations in the brewery can be viewed. 

For those on a budget, camping is allowed in front of the scout hall (only 100m from the brewery) or you can try your luck in the Scout hall for a minimal fee. Grand Ridge also have a range of more luxurious accommodation options.

Entry forms are in the process of being finalised and will be posted both here and the Beerfest site once available.

Now is the perfect time to get brewing so you have plenty of entries for this great competition, it is a great way to get feedback on your beers - regardless of your level of experience.

Watch this space for updates!! Mark the dates in your diaries, get brewing and come along to join in the festivities if you can.

Brendan Guild
The Melbourne Brewers


----------



## Supra-Jim (14/12/09)

Hi Brendo,

A small typo in your link to the BeerFest website. One too many e's 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (14/12/09)

brendo said:


> There are 8 Categories, covering most Beer Styles (same range as last year). Full details of the comp can be found at www.beerefest.org.au.



Might wat to fix that to www.beerfest.org.au not beer*e*fest.


----------



## brendo (14/12/09)

thanks boys... you can't trust the Chris Taylor - I used his post from last year as the basis h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (14/12/09)

well ive got 2 entries for this ive decided. might extend to 4 entries if im feeling keen.

definitely 2 entries though. just got to work out how to bottle them from the keg and retain the carbonation levels.


----------



## Fourstar (14/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> well ive got 2 entries for this ive decided. might extend to 4 entries if im feeling keen.
> Definitely 2 entries though. just got to work out how to bottle them from the keg and retain the carbonation levels.



well ive just hit 3 entries for myself and soon to jump to 6 with an IPA, Pale Ale and maybe my CAP to be bottled and added to the group i have atm. Gives me enough time to asses and rebrew for vicbrew with the feedback. Hopefully i can sort out my clarity issues have had as of late as the haze is shittttiinnnn me!


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (14/12/09)

brendo said:


> thanks boys... you can't trust the Chris Taylor - I used his post from last year as the basis h34r:


 
... but at least I managed to get the actual link spelled right last year  

... anyway bring on Beerfest, let this be the one that I actually place at


----------



## HoppingMad (14/12/09)

> www.beerefest.org.au. - Brendo





> Might wat - Fourstar





> spelled - Chris Taylor



Jeez. Just as well this is a brewing comp and not a spelling bee fellas! :lol: Looking forward to dropping a couple of things in myself tho. (oh whoops I mean though!)

Cheers!

Hopper.


----------



## Fourstar (14/12/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Jeez. Just as well this is a brewing comp and not a spelling bee fellas! :lol: Looking forward to dropping a couple of things in myself tho. (oh whoops I mean though!)
> Cheers!
> Hopper.



Yessssss, funny thing is if we scream typo we dont have aleg to stand on, considering most of us come from a desk job!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/12/09)

Just looked at the beers I have to enter and the beers I plan to make between now and then.... it seems I will be carpet bombing!! Got around 10 I think.


----------



## brettprevans (15/12/09)

What du u recon chris. Should I enter that beer of min that u tasted at my place? I'm thinking barleywine cat,


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (15/12/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> What du u recon chris. Should I enter that beer of min that u tasted at my place? I'm thinking barleywine cat,



Absolutely enter it.

Think it is probably leaning more towards an Imperial IPA, although maybe not quite the bitterness required. 

When in doubt just enter it in both styles


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/12/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Just looked at the beers I have to enter and the beers I plan to make between now and then.... it seems I will be carpet bombing!! Got around 10 I think.



 Noooooo,


----------



## Kleiny (15/12/09)

6 beers to enter right now maybe a couple more soon (if i finish the brewery)

Hope to judge as well obviously not in the catergory's ive entered.


----------



## haysie (19/12/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Just looked at the beers I have to enter and the beers I plan to make between now and then.... it seems I will be carpet bombing!! Got around 10 I think.



Restrained.
All with Fosters lab analyis?
Hope you bomb out in every category .


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/09)

Was beer O'clock a few hours ago, now obviously Haysie O'clock.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/12/09)

haysie said:


> Restrained.
> All with Fosters lab analyis?
> Hope you bomb out in every category .



Why thank you - I wish you all the best too.

love & kisses

Thirsty


----------



## bradsbrew (20/12/09)

Has there been some minor changes to the AABC Guidelines??


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (20/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Has there been some minor changes to the AABC Guidelines??



Hmm .. bit of confusion here. We usually just follow the AABC guidelines, and I notice they where updated for the nationals in 2009. 

The website actually has the 2008 guidelines loaded, even though it is labeled with 2009 in the link. I will check and get back to you.


----------



## WSC (22/12/09)

Just looked at the entry form.

What is the reason for asking how a beer is made, like full mash partial etc?

Should it not matter or is this so judges can tailor advice/comments?

Cheers,
Wade


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/12/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Hmm .. bit of confusion here. We usually just follow the AABC guidelines, and I notice they where updated for the nationals in 2009.
> 
> The website actually has the 2008 guidelines loaded, even though it is labeled with 2009 in the link. I will check and get back to you.



At this stage we are going to stay with the 2008 guidelines. There are some differences with 2009, including Australian Wheat no longer listed in the AABC guidelines.

We will look at lining it up with the 2009 guidelines for the following Beerfest.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (22/12/09)

WSC said:


> Just looked at the entry form.
> 
> What is the reason for asking how a beer is made, like full mash partial etc?
> 
> ...



To be honest I have no idea why we ask that on the entry form. 

I know in the past there used to be categories that where exclusively for partial and kit beers so it might be more of a historical thing no one has questioned.

It will not effect the judging, as the only information the judges receive about the beer is an identification number, and the category and style to judge against.

Even the stewards who pour the beers to be judged do not know who's beer it is they are serving.


----------



## superhero (30/12/09)

Hello WSC and all,

The way the beer is made is not important for judging but should
you win the contact details (address and email) are _very_ important.
Style and category are good too. We had one entry last year with
just the category, good thing it didn't win 

I currently have only 1 beer to enter. I shall have to start brewing!
I was thinking of doing a hefeweizen should my brewery come up
to scratch soon. My temperature controlled fridge needs some
reassembly. Some new welded stands would be better than bricks
but it's not really overalls/welding weather at the moment.

Enough blathering from me. Bring on Beerfest 2010.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (30/12/09)

superhero said:


> I currently have only 1 beer to enter. I shall have to start brewing!
> I was thinking of doing a hefeweizen should my brewery come up
> to scratch soon.
> 
> Enough blathering from me. Bring on Beerfest 2010.



Bring it on indeed ...

Weizen bock ( horribly over attenuated )

and

American Brown (with dismal US-05 non firing yeast)

already under way. 

Now I just have to brew one that has a hope in hell of placing.


----------



## Andyd (31/12/09)

Hmmm. I'll have to dig deep and get a couple of brews done in the next month or so...

Andy


----------



## manticle (1/1/10)

Have a new batch of porter that should be ready by then and maybe even a dubbel.

My first competition entry if it turns out ok. Independent feedback will be good.


----------



## wakkatoo (4/1/10)

I went along last year and judged on the Belgian flight. Had a great time and the friendliness of all those in attendance was great. Would love to attend again but not sure if the timing is going to suit. I do however have 3 entries ready, maybe more and look forward to the feedback as this will be my first competition.


----------



## pmolou (5/1/10)

i was just wondering with the categories, whether there is a specialty belgian category such as orval style beers (infected with brett and what not)?

cheers guys


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/1/10)

pmolou said:


> i was just wondering with the categories, whether there is a specialty belgian category such as orval style beers (infected with brett and what not)?
> 
> cheers guys




Here are the sour Belgian styles that we cater for at Beerfest

*Flanders Red Ale, Flanders Brown Ale, Straight (unblended) Lambic, Gueuze, Fruit Lambic*

(under the Belgian Ale Category)

Which I think is all the sour Belgian BJCP styles. Not sure which one an Orval like beer would fit into ... my guess would be Straight (unblended) Lambic


----------



## brendo (18/1/10)

Hey all,

For anyone planning on coming down to Beerfest for the weekend (or even just a day), a call for judges has now gone out.

It doesn't matter if you are a new or experienced judge - it is a great way to learn more about critically evaluating beer. Stewarding (serving beer to the judges) is also an important role in the event, so maybe you would like to help out in that area as well.

More details about judging are located here:

Beerfest call for judges

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## yardy (18/1/10)

brendo said:


> * Entries close 12pm Saturday 13th February 2010.
> *
> 
> Brendan Guild
> The Melbourne Brewers




the entry form states the 6th as the closing date

cheers

Dave


----------



## brendo (18/1/10)

yardy said:


> the entry form states the 6th as the closing date
> 
> cheers
> 
> Dave



entry form is correct - sorry for confusion.


----------



## Fourstar (18/1/10)

better get my entries in soon then!


----------



## brendo (25/1/10)

Just a reminder that entries close 6/2 - not long to go now. 

A preliminary judging roster has been posted on the beerfest site - still place available if you would like to have a crack at either judging or stewarding. 

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## bradsbrew (25/1/10)

brendo said:


> Just a reminder that entries close 6/2 - not long to go now.
> 
> A preliminary judging roster has been posted on the beerfest site - still place available if you would like to have a crack at either judging or stewarding.
> 
> ...



Hey Brendo is it open to other states or just for Vics?

Brad


----------



## dgilks (25/1/10)

pmolou said:


> i was just wondering with the categories, whether there is a specialty belgian category such as orval style beers (infected with brett and what not)?
> 
> cheers guys



If you were entering it under the correct BJCP style, it would be a Belgian Specialty Ale. Beerfest does not have this category and I can't see it properly fitting into any of the other categories. The base beer is essentially a Belgian Pale Ale but the addition of Brettanomyces and the dry hopping take it outside of those guidelines. If it is brewed with more that just Brett so it could genuinely be a Lambie or Gueuze-style beer try one of those catregories. Just read the guidelines first.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/1/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Brendo is it open to other states or just for Vics?
> 
> Brad




Hi Brad, 

entries are open to anyone that can get their beers to one of the participating entry stores, including postal entries to Brewer's Den. 

The Brewers Den, 253 Dorset Road, Boronia 3155

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Josh (26/1/10)

Got a couple of beers I'm fairly happy with so I'll send them down and see how things work out.


----------



## manticle (31/1/10)

Possibly dumb question but how are the beers served to judges? In particular I'm wondering about temperature and whether there's any way to suggest a beer is best served at x degrees etc.


----------



## brendo (31/1/10)

manticle said:


> Possibly dumb question but how are the beers served to judges? In particular I'm wondering about temperature and whether there's any way to suggest a beer is best served at x degrees etc.



beers are generally stored in a fridge - so they are pretty much all the same temp. Beers are then decantered into a jug by a steward for presentation to the judges. Depending on the style, a good judge will warm the sample up by cupping glass in hands if it is deemed necessary. 

So while you don't get to tell the judges what temp to drink at, they will generally manually warm the sample to bring it up to the appropriate temp - and when we are talking about 100-200ml samples, I doesn't take long. 

So rest easy mate - your porter won't get judged at an icy 2 degrees


----------



## manticle (31/1/10)

Cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (31/1/10)

edit - brendo beat me to the punch


----------



## brendo (1/2/10)

Remember guys - entries close on this Saturday - so make sure you get your entries down to one of the nominated entry points. 

It will be a great weekend - so I SWMBO will give you a leave pass, come on down to Mirboo North and join the festivities. Still places available if you would like to have a go at judging or stewarding. 

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

Bumpity bump!

Entries close on Saturday @ 12PM. Make sure you get them in! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## haysie (18/2/10)

Less than 24 hours to go some must be anxious even itchy :icon_drunk: 
Heading up and looking forward to a well maintained golf course, good company and great tastings, should I mention the host, what a bunch>>>>>>>> 
GRAND RIDGE/MELBOURNE BREWERS.>>>>>


----------



## bradsbrew (18/2/10)

haysie said:


> Less than 24 hours to go some must be anxious even itchy :icon_drunk:
> Heading up and looking forward to a well maintained golf course, good company and great tastings, should I mention the host, what a bunch>>>>>>>>
> GRAND RIDGE/MELBOURNE BREWERS.>>>>>



Dont get too excited over a brew comp or you'll get pulled up by the Wadey Police!! h34r:


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (18/2/10)

haysie said:


> Less than 24 hours to go some must be anxious even itchy :icon_drunk:
> Heading up and looking forward to a well maintained golf course, good company and great tastings, should I mention the host, what a bunch>>>>>>>>
> GRAND RIDGE/MELBOURNE BREWERS.>>>>>



Yay ... got a leave pass after all. See you all up there.


----------



## Kleiny (22/2/10)

Results up anytime soon Brendo.


----------



## brendo (22/2/10)

Kleiny said:


> Results up anytime soon Brendo.



haven't seen them myself yet mate - will make some noise tomorrow. 

Great weekend - good spread of brewers from different clubs, good beers and good times. 

If you didn't go up this year - make sure you do next time!!

Brendo


----------



## Andyd (23/2/10)

G'day all,

I've got the results double checked and will put them up shortly - you would not believe how bad some judges math can be after a few beers 

Score sheets will get out to most people in the next fortnight.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (23/2/10)

brendo said:


> Great weekend - good spread of brewers from different clubs, good beers and good times.
> If you didn't go up this year - make sure you do next time!!
> Brendo



You got that right brendo! The best thing about the whole weekend was the absence of Diacetyl! :lol: 



Andyd said:


> you would not believe how bad some judges math can be after a few beers



I hope that wasn't me Andy! h34r: I'll just blame it on the strong ales or cross checking your handy work!


----------

